# OOps! How'd that get in there?



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd better go kill the main before ripping this out...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

gotcha a 230.8 there Stu ?

~CS~


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> gotcha a 230.8 there Stu ?
> 
> ~CS~


not sure what a 230.8 is ( I only speak Canadum) but that switched cord cap enters the panel with no connector, then splices onto 2 conductors that snuck in with the feeders. CEC 6-306





















Though now that I think of it, this is after the main at the pole, so the feeders are not the service entrance. Other violations at the LB notwithstanding, are those two other conductors allowed to be in the same raceway as the feeders? I'll crack the books.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Was that a live nest when you removed the cover?

If it was, hope you get well soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_doh!_

sorry Stu

i really should get the codebook from up your way, i'm close enough that theres enough cross-code talk here

~CS~


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Was that a live nest when you removed the cover?
> 
> If it was, hope you get well soon.:thumbsup:


Got lucky there, the pic is from spring, and noone was home (or made it throught the winter).





chicken steve said:


> _doh!_
> 
> sorry Stu
> 
> ...


Sooner or later I'm sure I'll pick up some version of the NEC just for kicks. I'm still waiting for my copy of the American Linesman's Handbook to show up (someone on here mentioned it had some interesting material), and I'm still finding my way around the CEC.:laughing:


----------



## Albertaelectric (May 4, 2012)

Pretty soon you won't have to. The Governments (both) want to have our codes aligned within the next two cycles so us albertans can import American help for the oilsands. I don't know if you've had a look at the 2012 Stu, big changes. We can even put panels outside now.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well that wouldn't be a bad thing....~CS~


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Albertaelectric said:


> Pretty soon you won't have to. The Governments (both) want to have our codes aligned within the next two cycles so us albertans can import American help for the oilsands. I don't know if you've had a look at the 2012 Stu, big changes. We can even put panels outside now.


I was eyeing one at EECOL this afternoon, just didn't pull the trigger. I've read here that they have made quite a few changes. 

I cannot for the life of me find anything in the 2009 regarding conductors entering a panelboard _with_ the feeders (I just realised that the main premis of this thread may be bunk-o).


Where would panels outside be to advantage up here?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

That can't be in Canada, the panel isn't mounted sideways.


----------



## Albertaelectric (May 4, 2012)

I really couldn't tell you what the advantage is anywhere but it's part of the harmonizing. The 75 degree rule for 120v breakers will be the biggest adaptation to make. There are loopholes they have designated however.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> That can't be in Canada, the panel isn't mounted sideways.


pretty sure the "real Canada" (where those infernal shows are made), doesn't consider the West to be Canadian anyhow :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Albertaelectric said:


> I really couldn't tell you what the advantage is anywhere but it's part of the harmonizing. The 75 degree rule for 120v breakers will be the biggest adaptation to make. There are loopholes they have designated however.


 
I'd better wait until I get back from holidays before I pick it up:laughing:


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

hack is hack in any jurisdiction


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Seen plenty of that green romex, but digging the red stuff too.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Well at least whoever did that was consistent.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing against feeders and branch ccts in the same pipe as long as they come from the same system (transformer)


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

stuiec said:


> not sure what a 230.8 is ( I only speak Canadum) but that switched cord cap enters the panel with no connector, then splices onto 2 conductors that snuck in with the feeders. CEC 6-306
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that last with the LB, that's what we call rigid :laughing:


----------

